# Old Rado With As Movement ?



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Currently playing around with this watch , can't find any info on it at all - was wondering if the collective could shed some light on it



















Thanks in advances

Jonathan.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

It looks like an AS 1187, see here, http://www.ranfft.de...&&2uswk&AS_1187

A superb resource for all things RADO is Mike's Mission-RADO site in Germany, http://mike184.beepworld.de/index.htm

On his site he actually shows an example of his RADO with an AS1187, he is the man as far as RADOs go!


----------

